# What a mullet?!



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

Just wanted to share my latest accomplishment. I recently took a mullet with my slingshot while visiting South Texas for a fishing/hunting trip. 
I took a few with my bow to use as cut-up bait, then decided to have a go with my Milbro micarta clone slingshot. I got a nice hit with considerable depth, stopped the fish in mid-swim.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

nice shot what did you use for ammo?
'


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Good shooting!
Love that milbro
What bands are them?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely shot. I have wondered (elsewhere on this forum) if this is a reasonable possibility. Any idea how deep it was?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice shot!!

I have taken bowfin with a slingshot, but it was in only about 10" of water.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Good fish, I do some slingshot fishing myself too. Got 2 snakeheads a while back. Congrats on the mullet


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. To answer some of the questions, I was using steel 3/8ths shot and Walmart light exercise bands (purple) doubled-up, no taper, about 1/2", 9" working length. My draw is about 35". It wasn't very deep, a few inches below the water. I was directly on top of it on a pier probably 6-7 feet. I happened to be in the right spot at the right time.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Nice shooting!


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Very nice. This is something I've never tried. I live in Scotland and know a place with loads of mullet. So I think I will give this a go. Do mullet taste good? Cheers Brian


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

MesquiteFork said:


> Just wanted to share my latest accomplishment. I recently took a mullet with my slingshot while visiting South Texas for a fishing/hunting trip.
> I took a few with my bow to use as cut-up bait, then decided to have a go with my Milbro micarta clone slingshot. I got a nice hit with considerable depth, stopped the fish in mid-swim.
> View attachment 11626


Hi nice clean head shot hit did you have to think about the deflection for when your shot hit the water first


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i took an egg once with my slingshot , the little bugger was running everywhere ! u used banana skins as bands and a fork for the frame , i definitely think that it would pass through a tank .


----------



## slingshotwizard (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice shot, whats your secret whenever i take shots at fish more than a few inches deep my stone misses.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Phew, I thought you shot someone in the head.


----------



## MesquiteFork (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess my secret, as with bowfishing too, get as high as you can. I was lucky to be almost directly above it on a pier. I think the smallest, heaviest shot you could use would be best for penetration in the water.


----------



## Ahavy (Oct 28, 2011)

i think gettin high to fish/hunt will icrease any possibility to catch the prey for me. thanks for the tip!


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

nice shooting, i've always wanted to try that.


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so old fashioned, I still use a fishing pole! Nice shot!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

BIG-B said:


> Very nice. This is something I've never tried. I live in Scotland and know a place with loads of mullet. So I think I will give this a go. Do mullet taste good? Cheers Brian


Mullet is very good if cooked certain ways. My favorite, is to split the fish down the back and gut.. Get the grill hot and lay the mullet on the grill with the meat side to the heat. Keep and eye and ear on it. ( don't over cook it) By placing the meat side down first, you cook out the fat and oils. After several minutes of this turn the fish over, placing the skin side/belly over the fire bast the meat, with garlic/butter or BBQ sauce

Bill


----------



## rogers1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Made some dent in it's napper that! Good fish to grill is our UK Mullet, tend to get them round estuaries and particularly at power station cooling water outflows. Cockenzie power station used to be paradise for them but 'they' stopped us fishing for them. We were clearly having fun out of season without a licence, which, as everyone knows, is quite illegal in good old VICTORIANA Britain


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shot i personally prefer a rod and line but it looks and sounds like fun, i might have to give it a go.


----------

